# Do you Need



## GEMMY

A vignette for Switzerland for a pop in visit for a scooter?

tony


----------



## barryd

Dont think so unless your using a motorway. Ive certainly never had one.


----------



## 113016

Tony, the Vignette is just for the motorways and for a pop in visit, I doubt you would be using them. 
However I suppose it is possible.
I didn't know a Vignette was required for a Motorcycle, never really thought about it, but have now, and it is a requirement
https://www.tolltickets.com/country/swiss/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB

edit
apparently it needs to be fixed permanent stuck to the paint work! I would make something or buy a motorcycle bolt on tax disc holder and stick it to that, otherwise the paintwork would be damaged!


----------



## barryd

I arrived in Switzerland by Dinghy once when I rowed across Lake Laguna from Italy. The Swiss are a bit anal when it comes to breaking the law and I wondered if I should have had one stuck on me boat.


----------



## GEMMY

All this for a visit to the Rhine falls, looking for Moriartys remains :laugh:

tony


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> All this for a visit to the Rhine falls, looking for Moriartys remains :laugh:
> 
> tony


Nah you wont need one for the Rhine falls, its just over the border. Amazing place. If your motorhome is under 3.5t you wont need one for that either just going there and you can park up overnight there.


----------



## GEMMY

barryd said:


> Nah you wont need one for the Rhine falls, its just over the border. Amazing place. If your motorhome is under 3.5t you wont need one for that either just going there and you can park up overnight there.


Mine at the moment (DVLA permitting) is 5.3 tonne

tony


----------



## peejay

Remember we had this conversation a few years back :wink:

Just find somewhere to park the motorhome for the day in Jestetten near the border and scooter in from there...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/37...o/107763-germany-july-2013-a.html#post1035230

Pete


----------



## barryd

Or stop being a tight wad and pay the tolls and go and see Switzerland, its flipping lovely.


----------



## alexblack13

We stuck the Vigneetey to the windscreen on our pan European Hondas.

1st time we visited we knew FA (Not a lotty) about the bloody thing and got stopped about 1km from the Italian border going over the Brenner(motorway) pass. (90 euro each that cost us each 3 bikes that time..... We pleaded every case and reason and the police would not let us stop at the services, which we could see, to buy them.

Barstewards...

I invited them to Scotland to experience some decent hospitality but they never came. 

Al' ....


----------



## HermanHymer

When is a motorway not a motorway? Anyone planning to visit Switzerland without buying a vignette would be well advised to check their planned route on a map as it is not easy to avoid the motorways - they are often just single lane roads connecting all the main towns. Failure to buy one is "punishable by financial death".


----------



## Mrplodd

You can get a temporary vignette when you cross the border. It costs much less than the "standard" (HGV) item, it gives you a max of 10 days travel in Switzerland in the 12 months after purchase. You must input the date on the form at the start of each day you drive on their roads.

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

Mrplodd said:


> You can get a temporary vignette when you cross the border. It costs much less than the "standard" (HGV) item, it gives you a max of 10 days travel in Switzerland in the 12 months after purchase. You must input the date on the form at the start of each day you* drive on their roads*.
> 
> Andy


Andy

You are normally accurate, so I do not have pleasure in correcting you on this detail, but you have to input for each day in the country, whether driving or not.

I know it makes no sense for a leisure vehicle on a campsite which is not using their roads, but that is how they have written their law.

The upside is, as you point out Andy that the ten days lasts for 12 months so can be used for 5 days transit out and 5 days back - so is a lot cheaper than Austria for a similar trip, but Austria do not charge when you are stationary.

Mad, Mad, Mad:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd

Geoff

You are correct, I know what I meant to say, but failed to type it correctly, Doh! 

I used that system a couple of years to transit through to Italy.

Andy


----------



## Glandwr

30odd euros for 5 days for over 3.5 plus Tony, if you want to use toll roads. Dead easy purchase at border if you enter by motorway.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

I'm not buying the country Dick, the scooter on secondary roads only :wink2: 


tony


----------



## Sevenup

I've had the bike in Switzerland on many occasions. Not aware of a temporary vignette. The only ones available as far as I was aware are annual. We had to stick down under the seat. Some guys I followed who did bike tours annually were caught at a Swiss motorway service station and fined equivalent of 200€.

As was said before, it isn't just for motorways. Some routes (I think the road to Interlaken) are only accessible if you have a vignette. Austria also does vignettes. They do them for 10 days (and are a fraction of the Swiss price). I've been in Slovakia, Poland and the Czech Republic on the bike. I think we would need a vignette in Slovakia and the Czech Republic for the van but I wasn't excited much by these 2 countries.


----------



## nicholsong

As Poland was mentioned, and just for the record, nothing like a vignette is needed under 3.5t although there are some toll roads but with manual toll booths - but they are quite cheap about £3.30 for about 100km on the one near us.


----------

